# 210 or 240 gyuto for my board



## jbou2 (Aug 10, 2016)

Hello everybody,

I am about to buy a wa guyto (Ginga Ashi Hamono swedish stainless), which seem to have a good profile and steel.
I am really hesitating about size. We can find lot of advice about size. Usually pros prefer 240 at home while 210 seem to be fine for most home cooks.
I am a home cook, cooking a meal for 4 every day. My board is 17" x 14" (44 x 35 cm).
I mostly deal with current vegetables : Tomato, pepper, carrots, potatoes, eggplant, garlic, herbs.
In summer, i cut melons (prefer melon to watermelon...) and more potatoes in winter.
Not so much meat, but generally chicken filet, or beef. Few fishes but I intend to cook more of this and I like squids, octopus and cuttlefish.

I am coming from 210 Ikea siltbar VG10 knife. It has honest sharp and I learnt stone with it. But this knife seem a bit heavy to me (240g) and I would like a more nimble knife. 
I also have a not so good but not so bad inox petty (V Sabatier), and a ham slicer (unknown brand), and a few mid size low quality knives.

So, I was thinking maybe a 240 would be great for more heft (50 mm), but maybe 210 would be so nimble that it coud be my "Highlander" knife - Only one can remain! - and I could do every thing with it. and i don't deal so often with cabbage or caulflower.

Well you know everything. 
What do you guys think about this choice?

Thanks!


----------



## jbou2 (Aug 10, 2016)

I may add thad my wife won't support another 210 or 270 mm expensive buy. Maybe a petty in the future but that's all.
And as I'am in France i will be able to get a carbon sabatier for cheap price , or even better, find a vintage one for a few euros in antique market.


----------



## Bill13 (Aug 10, 2016)

That is a smallish board, I would go with the 210. Just to muddy the waters, if you think you may want to sell it the 240 will sell easier.


----------



## sharptools (Aug 10, 2016)

I have the Gesshin Ginga 210 stainless and that's usually my grab and go knife. This is probably the stainless knife that I can get the sharpest out of the ones I have. It definitely a laser and potatoes do stick a little. However the knife isn't very tall so they usually just fall off even if they do stick. I generally prefer 240mm but for you board size, I agree with Bill13 that you should probably go with a 210.


----------



## jbou2 (Aug 10, 2016)

Thanks @sharptools and @Bill13 for your feedbacks. Ginga is only 43 mm high at heel. Will it be weird coming from 50 mm at heel?
What is a decent board size for 240 gyuto?


----------



## kevpenbanc (Aug 10, 2016)

I have a 50x35 board, not much bigger than yours, and use a 260 with no problem.
I can't see a 240 being a problem on your board.


----------



## jbou2 (Aug 12, 2016)

sharptools said:


> I have the Gesshin Ginga 210 stainless and that's usually my grab and go knife. This is probably the stainless knife that I can get the sharpest out of the ones I have. It definitely a laser and potatoes do stick a little. However the knife isn't very tall so they usually just fall off even if they do stick. I generally prefer 240mm but for you board size, I agree with Bill13 that you should probably go with a 210.



Your ginga 210 is you go to knife but you prefer 240? Can you precise?

I was so in the mood get the upper size of your European knife. So you think a 240 won't be so comfortable on a 17x14 board?


----------



## sharptools (Aug 12, 2016)

jbou2 said:


> Your ginga 210 is you go to knife but you prefer 240? Can you precise?
> 
> I was so in the mood get the upper size of your European knife. So you think a 240 won't be so comfortable on a 17x14 board?



Grab and go since it is stainless and I don't have to think. When I'm doing some substantial amount of cutting I prefer 240mm since I can power through and my 240s in general have larger flat spots in the profile.

For your board size I think 210mm is more comfortable, but that is personal preference and will be different for different people.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Aug 12, 2016)

"nimble that it coud be my "Highlander" knife - Only one can remain"

Keep the IKEA as a beater, and also don't give your wife ammunition by getting something that actually CAN do everything well


----------



## jbou2 (Aug 12, 2016)

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> Keep the IKEA as a beater, and also don't give your wife ammunition by getting something that actually CAN do everything well



I hope both 210 and 240 can do quite everything well, but I don't have to tell her :wink:
Sure I Will keep the ikea for big bad work, or to remenber what is a heavy knife.
But I have not decided yet...ginga stainless 210 or 240... Difficult choice, I'm changing my mind every hour. On the one hand I get 240 and i do everything with it ( and if it is too, long I can sell it), or I get 210 gyuto that might fit better to my board and I use the ikea In case of cutting a butternut.

@sharptools , You say a 17x14" board is smallish, may be true for a pro use no, but for home cook like me? I used for a long time a 14x10 with the 210 ikea knife, and it seems manageable with the length, but not so much with the food going away from the board when cutting big vegetables.:laugh:


----------



## daveb (Aug 12, 2016)

At the house I use a 210 a lot - it can do almost everything. But what it can't do I reach for the 240. It can do everything in the home kitchen though I do use specialty knives for some tasks. 

My rule of thumb:

a stalk of celery, a carrot, an onion, I use a 210
a bunch of celery, a package of carrots, a handful of onions, I use a 240
a case of celery, a bag of carrots, a bag of onions, I use a 270

I'm also 6' and a believer that height comes into the calculus. If you are a little shorter or share the knife with Mrs Jabou then a 210 is probably the ideal choice. Neither is a wrong choice.

Should note that the Gesshin Ginga is a fine knife, the Suisin IH is also very good and is available from Korin in the states. I know that Korin has a retail presence in France - don't know what they stock. It may save you some shipping/import hassle/etc.


----------



## alterwisser (Aug 12, 2016)

jbou2 said:


> I hope both 210 and 240 can do quite everything well, but I don't have to tell her :wink:
> Sure I Will keep the ikea for big bad work, or to remenber what is a heavy knife.
> But I have not decided yet...ginga stainless 210 or 240... Difficult choice, I'm changing my mind every hour. On the one hand I get 240 and i do everything with it ( and if it is too, long I can sell it), or I get 210 gyuto that might fit better to my board and I use the ikea In case of cutting a butternut.
> 
> @sharptools , You say a 17x14" board is smallish, may be true for a pro use no, but for home cook like me? I used for a long time a 14x10 with the 210 ikea knife, and it seems manageable with the length, but not so much with the food going away from the board when cutting big vegetables.:laugh:



Not sure if all Gingas run a bit short, but mine is 235 max! For me that's actually about the perfect length... Somewhere between 225 and 235...


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 13, 2016)

One of my boards is about that size, and I've used a 180mm gyuto on it, a 210mm, and my 240mm suji. Even with my 210 gyuto, the board can feel a little cramped at times if I'm cutting multiple things and don't manage space carefully. A 240mm blade definitely feels big on that board, and less maneuverable, but is still _kinda_ doable (Especially if you're okay with part of the blade sometimes hanging off the board.) providing you have some clearance room between the board and the wall for long push or pull cuts. I kinda like my board to be twice as deep as the knife I am using on it, but that's not always possible. 

However, a 240-ish knife just feels really nice in my hand with a pinch grip; especially with a wa handle. Smaller knives are more nimble and lighter in the hand, and a 210 can do a lot of what a home cook would ever need, but that 240 gives you that extra length, height, and weight for a little more cutting power. It's especially nice for larger ingredients, like cabbage, and a 240mm knife is a much more suitable protein slicer substitute than a 210 if you don't want to use multiple knives for a meal. Practicality and personal preference come into play, which influences whether or not you are willing to work around the awkwardness of having too much knife for too little board. 

That said, I totally agree with Daveb that height is also a factor; there are exceptions, but there is something about the proportion of knife to one's physical stature that makes a certain blade feel comfortable to you. 

Hopefully this helps...

- Steampunk


----------



## jbou2 (Aug 13, 2016)

alterwisser said:


> Not sure if all Gingas run a bit short, but mine is 235 max! For me that's actually about the perfect length... Somewhere between 225 and 235...



Yes Ashi ginga is also 235 mm from tip to heel.


----------



## jbou2 (Aug 13, 2016)

daveb said:


> At the house I use a 210 a lot - it can do almost everything. But what it can't do I reach for the 240. It can do everything in the home kitchen though I do use specialty knives for some tasks.
> 
> My rule of thumb:
> 
> ...




Actully my wife rarely cooks, so she is not in the game. I am a home cook for 4 every day, 6 at weekends. And I am tall, 6,3. 
Suisin IH is available here but costs 2 times Ashi ginga so it is way off my budget.


----------



## jbou2 (Aug 13, 2016)

Steampunk said:


> One of my boards is about that size, and I've used a 180mm gyuto on it, a 210mm, and my 240mm suji. Even with my 210 gyuto, the board can feel a little cramped at times if I'm cutting multiple things and don't manage space carefully. A 240mm blade definitely feels big on that board, and less maneuverable, but is still _kinda_ doable (Especially if you're okay with part of the blade sometimes hanging off the board.) providing you have some clearance room between the board and the wall for long push or pull cuts. I kinda like my board to be twice as deep as the knife I am using on it, but that's not always possible.
> 
> However, a 240-ish knife just feels really nice in my hand with a pinch grip; especially with a wa handle. Smaller knives are more nimble and lighter in the hand, and a 210 can do a lot of what a home cook would ever need, but that 240 gives you that extra length, height, and weight for a little more cutting power. It's especially nice for larger ingredients, like cabbage, and a 240mm knife is a much more suitable protein slicer substitute than a 210 if you don't want to use multiple knives for a meal. Practicality and personal preference come into play, which influences whether or not you are willing to work around the awkwardness of having too much knife for too little board.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your input! I usually clear the board after cutting each veg and put In A bowl but not all the time, though I guess the room problem comes before finishing a big zucchini on that board.
I also have enough room around the board.


----------



## sharptools (Aug 13, 2016)

jbou2 said:


> I hope both 210 and 240 can do quite everything well, but I don't have to tell her :wink:
> Sure I Will keep the ikea for big bad work, or to remenber what is a heavy knife.
> But I have not decided yet...ginga stainless 210 or 240... Difficult choice, I'm changing my mind every hour. On the one hand I get 240 and i do everything with it ( and if it is too, long I can sell it), or I get 210 gyuto that might fit better to my board and I use the ikea In case of cutting a butternut.
> 
> @sharptools , You say a 17x14" board is smallish, may be true for a pro use no, but for home cook like me? I used for a long time a 14x10 with the 210 ikea knife, and it seems manageable with the length, but not so much with the food going away from the board when cutting big vegetables.:laugh:



I think I may have misread your post earlier :doublethumbsup: 17x14 should be fine for a 240.


----------



## jbou2 (Aug 13, 2016)

sharptools said:


> I think I may have misread your post earlier :doublethumbsup: 17x14 should be fine for a 240.



You thought it was 17x14 centimeters?:laugh:


----------



## DanHumphrey (Aug 14, 2016)

jbou2 said:


> Your ginga 210 is you go to knife but you prefer 240? Can you precise?
> 
> I was so in the mood get the upper size of your European knife. So you think a 240 won't be so comfortable on a 17x14 board?



I use a 240 on a board that is... 11x14. This is a temporary situation; after we buy our house later this year I'm getting a colossal end-grain block. This place though, unfortunately, was built in the hey-day of "Why would you want to cook? Just buy TV dinners", so the kitchen is tiny and useless, and the counter space is almost non-existent.

Point being, you can certainly use a 240 on a 17x14, and it'll even feel just fine.


----------



## jbou2 (Aug 14, 2016)

I think i will go for a 240, as it runs a bit shorter with cutting edge (233 mm).


----------



## daveb (Aug 14, 2016)

You'll not be disappointed.


----------



## japana (Aug 15, 2016)

sharptools said:


> Grab and go since it is stainless and I don't have to think. When I'm doing some substantial amount of cutting I prefer 240mm since I can power through and my 240s in general have larger flat spots in the profile.
> 
> For your board size I think 210mm is more comfortable, but that is personal preference and will be different for different people.



I also agree with the above. 210mm is more comfortable and at our shop we observe much higher preference of 210mm over 240mm. Yu Kurosaki and Anryu are the most desired ones. Let me know if you need any help with choosing.


----------



## jbou2 (Aug 15, 2016)

Just ordered 240 ginga from bluewayjapan. It is only 2 cm longer than my european chef knife and is about 100g lighter! It should be much more comfortable and manageable than what i have now. Hope to get it soon!


----------



## jbou2 (Aug 15, 2016)

Thanks everybody for your help and good advice!


----------



## jbou2 (Aug 29, 2016)

Just received the 240 Ashi ginga and tried it on my 17'' x14'' board. it will be alright with this size. Bigger board would be great, but it is independent on the knife lenght!. BTW, Ashi ginga seems great after a few cuts.


----------



## Ydj32 (Aug 31, 2016)

If you're a home cook, 210mm is fine. 240 is mostly for chefs who need to prep a lot. That being said, once you get used to 240mm, even as a home cook it's quite an luxurious experience.


----------

